# Hybrid Apprentice v. Regular Apprenticeship



## 1pattic1 (Jul 4, 2019)

This is with the Jacksonville IBEW is this something new? They pay less.


----------



## joebanana (Dec 21, 2010)

I've never heard of such a thing. "Eco-friendly" sparkies should cost more than "regular" ones, or is there a tax incentive? Unless it's their version of the CW/CE program, but then they would call it that, no? . Need more info.


----------

